# Goldfish with Clamped fins?



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've had my goldfish for about 11 months now. He shares the tank with 6 other fish and my local pet shop told me that was my tanked fully stocked (not overstocked!) When I got up this morning his fins were lying flat and he was swimming very slowly. Usually in the morning he would be like a ball of energy but not this morning  
How can I treat this? Or can I?


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update here in case anybody wants to know what's going on with my goldfish. 
Well it's fin rot  It took a long time for me figure out what was going on with him. He has red streaks running down his fins and today he started to spasm. I never saw a fish do that before and it really kills me to watch him suffering. I still can't get to the pet shop. It could be the weekend, if even then (icy roads and what not) People are suggesting euthanasia but there's still a chance that I could get to the pet shop. He's eating a tiny bit of food but not much. While this whole drama is going on my minnows are starting to breed....
If anyone has any suggestions as to what to do, then feel free to comment under here. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

always a good idea to have a stock of anti fungal and anti bacterial if getting to the pet shop is a problem at a moments notice, it does last a few years, some aquarium salt is good too.
dunno how the fry of your minnows will react to treatments, may be worth seperating if you can, if not then you will have to take a chance an see im afraid..


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

I usually always have anti-fungal treatment for my fish! The one time I need it! 
I have had a few scares with my minnows being pregnant so hopefully this time it's not true  Thanks for your help, I think I'll try the aquarium salt as well, if I get to the pet shop


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Do a water change, clean water is the best help for many many things. That should help things until you can get there.


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great news! I'm finally going to the pet shop today  
I'll buy everything I need but should I buy a new cheaper tank for my fish? With a filter of course!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

cool..
if you want a new tank you may find it cheaper online, most of everything is cheaper that way even treatments,
buy filters on ebay, the polishing filter buy as a 5 meter roll (the thicker the better) and cut your own 
most tanks come with a filter and heater when u buy new anyways


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well the treatment has started! If he doesn't get any better then I will buy him a new smaller tank for himself but I'm really hopeful about this so fingers crossed!! I'll update soon


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just an update here about how the treatment is going. I have to use the medicine every 5 days until the fish is healed and after the second day of using it, I saw the biggest difference!! He was more active and his fins weren't clamped any more. Now after a week of using it, he is on the road to recovery. The red streaks on his fin are starting to go away and he is eating a bit more, he's not healed yet but he's nearly there!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

wow! glad your fish is responding so quickly to treatment. I used to have a tank of fancy goldfish, (ryukins & orandas) so I know just how awful fin rot can be for them. May I ask what med. you used? I'm just getting back into the fish biz after an extended absence, and trying to become familiar with the new (to me) stuff. Another thing I always kept on hand, was aquarium salt. It's amazing how many problems salt can halp with! The first thing I would do, if suspecting rot, was throw in some salt. good luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Used tanks are cheaper online, but usually only bigger than 20. New tanks are cheaper @ the store because shipping will be exorbitant if you can't pick up. You can also user plastic tubs in lieu of tanks in a pinch. We like to see the sides of the fish, but fish don't care.


----------



## Tigger19 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is the link to what I used:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/gold-disease-safe-100ml-by-interpet-34747

I've seen a really cheap tank in the pet store but I'm going to wait and see how he heals up . If I do get a new tank then it will only be for my goldfish so it should be small enough 
Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------

